# Anyone ever lose a best friend



## MetalRules4235 (Apr 11, 2016)

So I was friends with this kid all throughout school till about 10th grade, for some reason we just stopped talking to eachother and what's weird is that he's actually one of the more popular kids and always has been.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

MetalRules4235 said:


> So I was friends with this kid all throughout school till about 10th grade, for some reason we just stopped talking to eachother and what's weird is that he's actually one of the more popular kids and always has been.


Sometimes people grow apart. Maybe he felt like you two didn't really click. It hurts, but move on. You will find yourself a better friend.

In high school I lost my best friend because she became a liar. She denied it too.

There have been people in my life who I met who I slowly drifted apart from too. Mostly because I knew for certain reasons that our friendship wasn't going to last anyway.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah he moved away. Gave me his phone number but I lost it. He probably thinks im a jerk. I've looked for him on facebook before but he didn't have one.


----------



## Furiosa (Jun 2, 2015)

A few yes. This is just something that happens; good people come and good people go. That's life. Stop holding onto people that have let go of you.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Yah I did. I had to move away. But it's ok, I have moved on. I'm he has too.


----------



## Meggiepie (Jan 27, 2016)

I've lost all of the people that I considered my best friend. One I moved away from. With all of the others we either grew apart or had big disagreements over something. It's sad but I just keep telling myself that I'll meet new people eventually and make another best friend.


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Yep, the first one ended because we both had to move away (one of the downsides of being military brats).


I kind of wish I had hung on to the other friend from a few years ago, I haven't found anyone dependable like her.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes. He passed away. I made a tribute page for him on facebook


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yep. Several. Some just didnt bother to stay in touch.. A few cut me out of their life out of absolutely no fault of my own, and it crushed me. And sadly its just made me ever more cynical and void of care and emotion ^^

I do however, happen to have the best friends i could ever ask for.. But god forbid they left or whatever.. (Unless they like, died or something) but i mean if they ditched me or cut me off for some weird unlikely reason.. Well eh. I'd be fine. I'd move on. Plenty of ppl out there not to mention cute fuzzy animals :3 i prefer spending time with a cute puppy over a human pretty much any day...

Point is, people come, people go. Ive stopped caring


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I get a close friend every so often. I always seem to manage feeling bitter towards them and not talk to them again.


----------



## Sco (Aug 2, 2015)

I lost a lot of friends, my childhood friend who left town. Her grandmother always said that she wanted to come back and see me, that she said I would be the only reason she would come back for, but it didn't happen and I wouldn't have known how to react. It was always like this, my friends left the city and we grew apart, now I'm still in touch with three of them, but we don't talk much, maybe once per month or even less, but when we see each other it's like we haven't parted for long.


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah only because my bf moved to another state, i missed her alot but got over it and now i don't care even though i found out she moved back here and lives in the same apartments i live in! LOL!


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

I lost some friends, and it hurt, but like other people said here, people come and go and life moves on.Cherish the good memories and even though they're bitter sweet it will help you get through tough times.


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

@Bunnymoo7 Awww :3 cute animals are always preferable to humans, haha  I'd much rather spend time around a puppy, cat or another animal than around humans too lol


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

@Maverick34 That is something beautiful and noble that you did for your friend.I'm really sorry for your loss...I'm sure he is happy to have had you as a friend


----------



## In Correct (Apr 22, 2016)

*1:*

Well ... Kinda.

I have lost many friends. Most of the time we really were not friends to begin with.

The first one was a kid who we went to the same Elementary School together and have known each other ever since. We usually had classes or at least lunch. And his parents divorced, living across the street from the elementary school we went to, basically one parent was on each side of the elementary school with the elementary school in the middle! The high school was not far either. His father is a Dean so he was home by the time we got out of school and so after school we would walk to his father's place. His father would spoil him. His father got remarried, kept his little house but he moved in with his wife. His dad's wife's house, ("friend"'s stepmother) has a very large house. His mother has a 4 bedroom One And One Half bathroom house two living room formal foyer formal dining room HUGE walk in pantry two storey two HVAC PLUS basement and attic. He had a bedroom there, and being an only child had several others to play in. His mother usually just passed out on the couch after work so he would play in the Master Bedroom as well. (and the basement and attic)

His stepmother has a 4 bedroom 2 bathroom 2 story two living rooms one living room on each storey formal foyer formal dining room. This house had been newly renovated so it had much less of a Old Victorian feel to it. I never saw the basement nor attic to this place and this house only has one HVAC but he got his own bedroom, the first time with his dad. So he got to play in two huge houses plus his dad's old little house. So when he got his own bedroom at his stepmother's place they spoiled him even more. They let him paint his room in "Blood Spatter", different shades of red and sometimes pink, textured, and literally where he flung different shades of red paint in the wall. He stole the signs off of vending machines but that is probably something that most teenagers do. But when I rode with them we did go around pretending to shoot people with cap guns and then speed off. He dressed down, the point of old torn up or new torn up (on purpose) clothes with spray paint (usually shades of red) and his interests are independent but gorey films. We took art class. He would draw gorey things. The teacher at that time preferred students that draw gorey as he felt it was "expressive". However, other teachers and the administration disagreed, and both the teacher and him got in trouble. He used this as a reason to protest against the school which didn't do anything but it did give him popularity, dominating the school similar to "Grease". In middle school they were less popular. In high school the tables had been turned and Band Geeks, Liberal Artists, became more active in the school and were considered had more "School Spirit" than the athletes. There is a class project where they asked my help. (I was not in that class). They waited until the last minute to finish it, I wanted to back out but they would not let me. I was forced to finish my part of THEIR project and I was even less excited when they got an A+ from a teacher that would rather be friends with her students. In high school I guess you have to be loud and annoying to survive through it. The louder the better. He became so loud and so annoying that he would somehow have this influence on other people and he decreed that everybody take pictures of themselves holding up a sign (writing on paper) saying how much they love "Cool [his first name]". But with all of these fearful things that he did, I WAS FEARED.

There were two other band geeks that got expelled from high school because of firearms. I was kinda glad that some of them finally got into trouble. But another Activist girl circulated a petition to get them reinstated. They didn't, but I was still upset about these Liberal Arts Activists hypocrisy when I found out that THEY were the source of all these rumors spread about me. Now I know the meaning behind "Keep your friends close and your enemies closer". It seemed like for a while people I was friends with during Middle School had drifted apart. It turns out they NEVER DID. I told you about this one guy with all these houses to play in but there is this other guy who drove sportscars, raced them, and wrecked them. This was another Band Geek that took control of the school. I do not know out of the two which of them was the bigger bully: The sports car one who held nothing back what he said and did, OR the one with all the houses and Blood Spatter paint that was two faced.

If I had stayed away from that entire bunch I would have had if only a little bit easier.

I should tell you I was never in band and the rest of them were in band but never got kicked out. I almost signed up in 6th grade but didn't.

I almost signed up for Ball. To my surprise in middle school the ones in sports wanted me to sign up. But I thought they were crazy because I never practiced. They then suggested that I practice. As each year gone by my ex-Band Geek "Friends" became more tense with the athletes. One moment in Driver's Ed class in the summer, the Air Conditioning was on a timer. As it went off I borrowed a fan and plugged it in. The girls nearby hated it and turned it off. I turned it back on and then they stole it from me. I guess this got the attention of the Star Baller who had introduced himself and held his hand out to shake. But my Many-House "friend" insisted that I not do it even though I wanted to. This annoyed both me and Star Baller. But that is an example of many where Many-House bossed me around, told me what to say or do, etc.

After I moved out of that backwards place, I still talked to Many-House but when I discovered that Many-House and Car-Racer were friends the entire time, I began to drift apart. I can't believe it took me being in ICU for me to finally stand up. I asked him to visit me or something but I asked him on "Buffalo Wild Wings Night". He and his followers meet with him and spend their money on tiny baskets of tiny expensive "food". And really Buffalo Wild Wings is a Sports Pub so I don't know why they go there, especially every week. He wouldn't see me, even though the hospital was on the way. And if it was some fear of Hospitals, then I prefer he just say so. That's when I disappeared. Arguing with Many-House would not do anything. I had argued many times before, so this time I just vanished instead. I have not spoken to him for 4 years now.

I looked on his online profiles and HE IS NOW A BOOK ILLUSTRATOR! How amazing it must be to have supportive parents! His father wrote it and he illustrated it! He is not so famous but the fact that he accomplished it before I did! It is just horrible as I have seen 10 year olds draw better than him.

As for Car-Racer, he ended up being busted for larceny.

Star Baller works for the military, but really after I permanently deleted my facebook at one time, I had decided to leave everybody from High School behind. I added one guy, another Baller, also works for the military, and moves around so much I won't see him ever again. I basically added him but never talked after that.

I have no intention of being friends with Many-House and Car-Racer. I just thought I would share my experiences with these "friends".

WHAT ABOUT "FRIENDS" AFTER HIGH SCHOOL?!

Here is a guy literally 40 days younger than me. He was a drug addict. I guess I will call him Drug Addict. His views on life were very backwards and insisted I study the bible and go to church and date women. His homophobia really got on my nerves and so I tried many times to just disappear. And then he would knock on my door and say "Where have you been?" or if he realizes he made a mistake he apologize. But this happened over and over again. Unlike Many-House, this guy is the exact opposite. He does draw but Drug Addict's drawings are GOOD. Some of the drawings became tattoos on his hands, arms, shoulders, and stomach. But it is the name that bothers me: Remember that his name is Drug Addict. He moved away, to jail, and then two years later I actually saw him again, but I hid. My neighbor said how much he had changed for the better, that he is a different person now, but all that matters is the pain he caused me.

A guy, who looks exactly like me, only more athletic. His family is dysfunctional and I did not want to say anything.

A guy, again I don't know what to name him, but he moved away. We are friends on my new facebook. I do not talk to him.

Let's call this guy Drug Addict. That is because he is one. His biological mother is a career drug addict so it makes sense that the worm infested apple does not fall far from the tree. The weird thing is that he moved the week after I got out of ICU. I could hardly even stand up and that is the last time I have seen him. I heard from him one year later. I waited for him to message me and to my surprise he actually did. But what we mostly talked about is one of his other friends, asking me if I had seen him. I said no, he moved too. A few years later, I successfully added him. When I knew him I had no transportation. Now I have two, and so I decided to message him. Even though he accepted my request, he does not remember me. He never replied after that and once I saw a picture of him High and playing video games, I figured it out that he is just some loser Drug Addict. If I had figured out earlier I would have just forgotten about him. But when the last time you see somebody is before you go to Hospital because I was about to die, then it is hard to get over. No don't worry I have stopped talking to him. But it is fun to watch him complain about how much his life sucks. At least he isn't successful like Many-House.


----------



## In Correct (Apr 22, 2016)

*2:*

A guy, friends with Drug Dealer. I will call him Likes-To-Stab. He also likes to pounce on me "Hobbes Style", thus smashing my cell phone and my wristwatch, and anything else I have with me. I really don't need to keep going with this one?! Aren't the reasons why I ditched him quite obvious LOL?! When I ditched him he became upset but his name is Likes-To-Stab.

Motorcycle-Racer. A guy that drove a Kawasaki motorcycle. So basically we had similar interests. But he had to move as this area really has no jobs. I guess his wife was a new teacher at that campus but they fired her after one year so they moved. He likes to delete all his friends every year so I have forgotten about him.

The grandmother of Likes-To-Stab. She died of cancer. But I still did not like how she would want me to go walking with her, pushing her other grandson in a stroller that he had outgrown months ago, causing him pain and to fuss, and then she would get mad at him. BTW, she brought up how much Likes-To-Stab "has changed". I guess he no longer likes to stab?! Her other family, most of her grandchildren are adults. They have dogs. Their dogs are named things like Precious. Precious bites. they all bite. I am glad I am not friends with them anymore. And she had "Friends" too! We would go to her "friends" house, despite the fact that they obviously hate each other. When one was not around she would tell me how much she hated her "friend". I was in the middle of two passive aggressive arguments. These drunk neighbors love to gossip, and love to pick fights based on "reliable" information. If it wasn't for Old-Woman These-Drunks would not even be my "friends" either. I would like to say to them that they really were HER "friends" not mine but I have a better idea. If they ever knock on my door ever again, I am calling the police. On the other hand, if I never knew Old-Woman, I would not have bought my other vehicle. It was a $ 400.00 USD cash purchase. That's right, four HUNDRED, not thousand. Even though the check engine light is on. I do not regret purchasing it. I am the type of person to replace an engine instead of replacing an entire vehicle.

A nun. I will call her Nun. She is too busy being a nun.

A woman, and her family, who at the moment are probably playing video games or something instead of replying to my question. I am going to visit them one last time, take pictures together, and that will probably be the last time I will have anything to do with them. If you have not figured it out by now (If you even read this much) I obviously do not trust people.

I am saving the best for last.

Yet another guy and we get along perfectly. I am pretty sure all I did to him was kindness. But his family is a bunch of gamblers so I do not need to be around that. But I will call him Biracial-Guy.

Ironically, a guy I met from people who know people who know the tattooed Drug Addict looks EXACTLY like Biracial-Guy. I would call him Biracial-Twin but instead I will call him House-Builder. Biracial-Guy is 1/2 American Indian 1/2 Black. House-Builder is 1/2 Black 1/2 White and both have the same middle name. Same hair, same face, same slender body, yet both have muscles. And they even act similar! And even weirder is that I have lots in common with House-Builder just like Biracial-Guy. I have decided to "replace" Biracial-Guy with House-Builder. But I am extremely careful and I don't spend much time with Biracial-Twin. The only thing I really do with him is hire him, and perhaps two of his friends Another-Tool, and Yet-Another-Tool to repair my house. House-Builder knows how to build houses whether it is From Scratch, or replace Roof, Siding, And Windows. The other guys are only tools.

Because after going through all those different people: Many-House, Car-Racer, Drug-Addict, Drug-Dealer, Old-Woman, Old-Nun, Old-Drunks, I really have had enough. It is just not worth the risk even if there is no risk. I am still nervous.

So I guess to answer you question is:

No.

Even though I lost many "friends", I do not miss any of them. I actually regret meeting them.


----------



## Thunchies92 (Apr 25, 2016)

My best friend has been my best friend for a long time. We now work together and have done on and off for 5 years - we live at work so it can be busy and there is, at time, little social time. 

However, he has got himself a girlfriend who he had been keeping on the down low, because I don't get on with her. She used to work with us but doesn't anymore.

She visits regularly (we live opposite each other) so I know when she's here but I get a lot of 'ooh did you see who was here' comments from others which makes me anxious.

Our jobs mean we work side by side and have gone from spending every day with each other (15/16 hours) to being lucky if I see him once a week. Even last night we had dinner together and then when I left she was straight over. And she doesn't live particularly locally.

I've never had this issue with anyone of his other girlfriends but the anxiety over thinking he's lying about stuff caused a huge anxiety attack at work. 

I can't be at work at the minute because I worry about what else he's not said, it's breaking me!! I love my job and I care for him but I mentally can't be in the same room as him and at times even struggle to hold a conversation without 'pretending' to be my happy self.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Nope never had a best friend i have always been a back up friend but i dont blame them i dont have friends anymore well unless you count my dog humans not even my siblings talk to me i am just to boring


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I've lost a best friend, regained him a decade later and quickly regretted it. I've blogged about him before.

Cutting a long story short, we knew each other from the age of 4 through to 20. I grew up with him, we went to school together and we were similar in character. A few people even mistaken us for brothers. 

Between the ages of 16 and 19, I noticed he started to become a little more extroverted and outgoing. Obviously, he was meeting new people as he finished school with me at 16. I had no issue with that but I noticed he was changing. Our contact with each other slowly began to reduce as the more extroverted he become. I noticed he was also making a few horrible comments about me.

At the age of 20, his girlfriend materialised for him (literally…) and he went into full blown 'Alpha Ar**hole' mode . He became hyper critical of me and was rarely around or available when I tried to contact him. In the end, we had an argument which in turn saw him leave the house and I never saw him face to face again for ten years. 

We got back in touch with each other on Facebook five years later at the age of 25. He was more or less a different person. He was engaged and whilst he seemed fairly happy to communicate with me on Facebook, but you could tell we were no more than just strangers by that point. Strangers who just happened to grow up together. Anyway, he subsequently got married (to which I wasn’t invited but people who I actually introduced to him back in our school days were…) and now has a two year old son. I closed my Facebook account down when I was 29.

Fast forward to last Christmas when I was 30. I went out to a local pub with my brother who was up visiting us for a few days. Low and behold, who comes across to me – my former best friend. He seemed a little bit mellower than he used to be and actually seemed reasonable to me. We didn't speak much as he was with his small army of materialised friends. He asked me to keep in touch – which I found a bit rich coming from him…

Anyway, over the next few weeks I considered getting back in touch and decided I'd give it a go. I set up a new Facebook account and got in touch with him. Since then, we've met three or four times. These experiences have ranged from being okay to him having a few drinks and then resorting to how he was when he was about 18/19 – becoming nasty towards me, blaming me for everything and wondering why I didn't follow his lead. Not quite full blown 'Alpha Ar**hole' mode, but not far off. Fortunately, I've grown a thicker skin in our decade apart and most of his rubbish simply goes over my head. :yawn

I sense it will eventually lead to another big argument and we will again go our separate ways and this time, it'll probably be for good. I suspect in another year, maybe 18 months, we will have lost touch again. If I have to be honest, I've lived so long without him that I can truthfully say I no longer care. I let him do all the legwork if he wants to get in touch with me. If he doesn't – then so be it. It'll do me a favour. It's been good to face this fear although for most parts it's only confirmed why I've steered clear of him for so long. He's simply a different person with different interests now…

As far as I'm concerned - he left me at 20. I'm still the same person. He spawned in progressions and changed... It really is as simple as that. :blank This is somehow deemed all my fault though - as it is with any other SA sufferer who has experienced something similar.

My advice? If you lose contact with a friend, then clearly they weren't a good enough friend for you. Don't initiate future contact, move forwards and leave them in the past. I should have trusted my instinct and left our brief reunion at the pub visit. Sadly, it seems I'm still too soft for my own good.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Furiosa said:


> A few yes. This is just something that happens; good people come and good people go. That's life. Stop holding onto people that have let go of you.


This is wise advice take it.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yeah.....and they're in the same room as me right now....


----------

